# Cable modem and coax surge protection



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Is it best to connect the coax to a surge protector? I have the power running thru a UPS but the coax is not. I was ready to buy a surge protector for the coax but came across some reports and recommendations from Cable companies that the surge protection could adversely effect the modem's performance.


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

From what I've read from prior posts, it's best not to connect RG6 coax to surge protection of any kind. All surge protection should be done outside with regard to the install. As for power, if you're like me, it's all connected to UPS.

-=K=-


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

The cable grounding is properly done, so I may have it as good as it can get.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yup, not recommended to pass DirecTV coax cables through a surge protector as these generally do not pass DirecTV frequencies


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Right, I am not talking about the sat coax, only the coax for the cable modem


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Right, I am not talking about the sat coax, only the coax for the cable modem
Same applies


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

We have Comcast cable here and I have had the coax run thru the surge suppressor for years and have not had any problem with it.
I use an APC with approximate 3,200 joules of protection.
We hooked up one to my mother's cable TV system in Georgia a couple of years ago. Last year something happened outside the house and the power surged down the line so much the coax caught fire and burned itself into and fell to the ground. After the cable company came and repaired it their cable set top box and mother's TV was fine.

It is not recommended on the DTV sat connections. The reason for this is all the problems that you read about with the cabling and connectors. The least little problem with a connection or quality can influence the signal because of the high frequency used with the HD programming. Lots of surge suppressor can not pass the required frequency and DC voltage and there is another problem.


----------

